# Some Blackthorn Mice



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

My favourite Dutch buck, he's won BOA Marked, Best Marked and BOA in Show:



















Chinchillas:














































Foxes:





































And this little blue fox buck was a very nice surprise!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Beauts!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice! What a cool surprise.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

I love the blue fox :love1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Super Mice-Congrats! I do like the Fox in the 8th pic


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

oooo those Chinchillas!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

All as lovely as can be! Wondeful!


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Lovely Sarah, your mice are beautiful - Vicki


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Sarah,

do you want to read an honest opinion about the type of your chinchillas and foxes?

Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry Roland? If you want to say something please do ahead. I am well aware of the faults with them but I have only had them for a couple of months, not long enough to have made the outcrosses I am planning.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Sarah,

I love the type of your doves, do you still breed them?

Roland


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I always fancied blue fox Sarah,I am envious.The start of good things to come.One more show in our season,before the excitement of the new one.A great time to make plans and build on last year.Happy winning,you're a good sport  Great to see the tris on the show bench yesterday.2012 is going to be a great year for the NMC and it's members.


----------

